# How do I access hard drive on TiVo Series II????



## rjuncapher0811 (Dec 30, 2006)

Can someone tell me (in non-technical language) how to enable FTP service on a TiVo brand 80-hour series II? I have it connected to my home network via a Belkin USB to Ethernet adapter and it shows up on the network fine. I want to be able to copy the tivo server files to the drive so I can use TiVo Tool on the Mac to access the recorded programs on it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It requires technical language. 

Details for what you want (extraction)are forbidden by rules of this forum.

Besides, with developments in the past week in .tivo file decryption, if it is getting recordings from a Series 2 standalone onto a Mac to use their, you don't need to hack the TiVo.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

rjuncapher0811 said:


> Can someone tell me (in non-technical language) how to enable FTP service on a TiVo brand 80-hour series II? I have it connected to my home network via a Belkin USB to Ethernet adapter and it shows up on the network fine. I want to be able to copy the tivo server files to the drive so I can use TiVo Tool on the Mac to access the recorded programs on it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Are you serious ? Maybe you shouldn't even use the T10 to begin with......


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

rjuncapher0811 said:


> Can someone tell me (in non-technical language) how to enable FTP service on a TiVo brand 80-hour series II? I have it connected to my home network via a Belkin USB to Ethernet adapter and it shows up on the network fine. I want to be able to copy the tivo server files to the drive so I can use TiVo Tool on the Mac to access the recorded programs on it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


I will guess that you have a standalone tivo that is not hacked. You need to hack it to enable FTP, tivoserver, or any other access to programs other than tivo-to-go. I take it from Classicsat's post that tivo-to-go may now be available for macs. If you want more info, always start by posting your model number.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

rbautch said:


> I take it from Classicsat's post that tivo-to-go may now be available for macs.


It is not, officially. Trasnferring files to and from a TiVo and a Mac has been around for quite a while. Only since after Christmas (or before maybe), an open source tool has been released to decrypt .tivo files, which to my understanding can be compiled to Mac.


----------



## rjuncapher0811 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the responses all. I found a site that provided me with what I needed and my TiVo is now hacked and accessible. One note, not directed at anyone in particular... it's a little frustrating when a newbie like myself seeks the help of people with advanced knowledge on a subject and I receive responses designed to belittle my question and/or show the world that you know way more about the subject than I do. Some people forget that once upon a time they were newbies too and I'm sure they asked questions in order to learn.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

I'll take that.....however what YOU need to realize is that for every question that is asked nowadays there has been that same question asked already. Therefore all that is needed by the "newbie" is a little motivation to answer the question themselves by searching. There is a specific forum for these questions and (already answered) answers.

Its easier to tell you to go fish than give you the fish......


Almost forgot my standard answer to 90% of the questions asked nowadays.....

"Google is your friend"


----------

